# Running with my 5 month old - advice please!



## aamcmullen (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi fellow Vizsla lovers!
I know the title of this thread may make some of you scream in fear.  I understand running any puppy for miles under 1 year old is never a good idea. I also understand that there is difference between running them on a short walking leash on the sidewalk and running them off-leash in a wooded path environment. I am looking for some advice if running my 5 month old boy, Whisky, off leash in the wooded path environment for about 2 miles. He makes plenty of stops at his own pace to sniff, relieve himself and so on. Just curious if that is still too much for his age? Should I still be sticking to walking? He shows no sign of stress, only pure enjoyment. 

Thank you for the advice! These guys just LOVE to go fast and it's so hard holding off for the first year. But health always comes first.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

As long as there are frequent stops, just as you watching signs of him needing to have a break, he should be generally fine. We waited till our youngest turned 6 months and now he runs daily a good 30-40 minutes with the almost adult one. Previously they would still play and run in the backyard, just as lots of swimming, gradually building. We see him still making much more breaks than the other one and he keeps coming back to us when her needs a minute of break. So my advice is that you are not constantly in front of your pup, as he may then feel the need to follow you instead of going with his own pace.
Remember, the health of the joints are the coming from 2 factor: genetics, food and proper exercise. 
Good looking babe


----------

